# Tailiing Grass Carp on Topwater!



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

The grass carp were active this morning on a quick after church trip. They were digging in the shallows but as always skittish as they come. You could see their tails, swirls and mud plumes everywhere.

They wouldn't pick up any of my wooly bugger, crawfish, nymph patterns. So I tied on a chartreuse hopper pattern.

This was the magic, hooked and lost 2 brutes, finally landed this beauty. They so softly suck the hopper in. You gotta strike quick as they spit it out really fast or you only get a very light lip hook that won't hold.

They hate to have a leader or fly line float over them. Thus presentation is so important.

This guy measured 28" and was quite tussle before finally landing him on my $40 refurbished Orvis 6wt graphite, 6wt GPX, Pflueger 1495 w/Pfoot drag disc.

Pete A.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet. I'm trying to get a vintage Pflueger 1495 to go on an old Garcia Conolon 6wt glass rod.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent...I've never seen them hit a grasshopper before.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

Sweet fish!


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

This is really cool! Kudos for the hybrid gear too! I was involved for the first two years with a competition in San Diego county (CA) where the target was a seasonal hatch of hoppers that got the carp keen on surface feeding. It does happen although I think it's safe to say that it is not the norm.
B.

FWIW: http://carpthrowdown.com/gallery1.html


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

They weren't targeting hoppers but think they were going for grass/weeds/scum when they sucked it in. I had one once come up and nibble at the leader to fly line connection as the fly line was bright green. Thus the chartruse hopper. Can't bring myself to tie a fly that looks like grass.

I love them but there are some even bigger regular carps I wanted but hey whatever it takes. 

These are far spookier than any redfish I stalked by a large measure. I wear greens, tans, just short of camo and face paint. No white or yellow hats for sure.

My real "permit' or my "Moby Dick" is one of the many large Koi I've seen in several place on the White Oak. Have yet to find a spot that doesn't have fish.

Lots of bass here but I have a carp fixation for the near term. The fight is awesome on a 5-6wt really a handful.

Beauty most of my trips are for 1-2 hours right after work, or errands on the weekend. Only adds to my regular fishing pursuits.

Pete A.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pete A.,

I have several of them in my ponds and they will on occasion hit a small BH Prince Nymph if it is placed right in front of their nose. Might be something to try.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Beautiful fish. I've caught common carp but never a grass carp. Do they go arial during the fight?


----------



## HoustonFS17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Lookin good Pete!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Unbound said:


> Beautiful fish. I've caught common carp but never a grass carp. Do they go arial during the fight?


 Not in the traditional way, in my experience....i.e. they kind of wallow around the top at times during the fight but mostly down and dirty. Very strong fish, one of the strongest in fresh water.


----------

